
Barron's reports death of disk drive business unfounded - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Barrons+reports+death+of+disk+drive+business+unfounded/2100-1010_3-6183424.html?tag=nefd.top
======
irrision
Its a long hard road to flash memory taking over the drive market. I find it
highly unlikely that Seagate and Western Digital don't already have research
on crossover products in R&D.; They definately have a market advantage over
companies like SanDisk in that it would considerably larger manufacturing
capabilities to even come close to meeting the demand for storage. I predict
this will be more like the original market for drives where a prolific number
of smaller players will enter the market to compete with established drive
makers. Most of them will either tank or get bought up in the first couple
years and maybe one or two lucky newcomers will be left standing.

